
Ask HN : Why no one thought about way to find a grocery price api? - byeshvant
I was looking for a way to check for grocery around. So I can find a recipe create a grocery list and show places around to buy it or possible best possible way to get it. Do you think its a good idea to think about ??
======
Lorenz-Kraft
To be honest, if you don't do your groceries by foot or bike, but instead by
car (like most of the people), its a ecology nightmare and probably won't save
any money (due to gasoline, wear off costs etc.)

------
alexsandrvolgin
Kool

